# Country quiet?



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 8, 2008)

Yesterday afternoon I walked out the door to do chores. I was greated with a chorus of geese honking, roosters crowing, and as I neared the barns and the calves saw me, calves blaaaaahing. 

Quiet? No. But, beautiful music to my ears and I'll gladly take it over the noice of the city!


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 8, 2008)

ive always loved getting up an going to work to the sound of calves bawling an cows bawling.


----------

